# You Want Manly?



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

How about doing a split between two trucks going backward, while Enya plays in the background? Now THAT'S badass.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!

So Claude, mon chère, are you also in touch with your softer side?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Ummm...no


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

tracyishere said:


> Ummm...no


What, you don't like Enya?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Deejo said:


> What, you don't like Enya?


Ummmm....no


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

tracyishere said:


> Ummmm....no


Or the Muscles from Brussels? 53 years old! Dude is doing a full split ... between badass moving Volvo trucks! 

C'mon ... maybe just a little kudos?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Or the Muscles from Brussels? 53 years old! Dude is doing a full split ... between badass moving Volvo trucks!
> 
> C'mon ... maybe just a little kudos?


The trucks are sexier than the man. 

A man doing the splits is not a turn on....


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

I think I blew out a hamstring just watching that video


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> The trucks are sexier than the man.
> 
> A man doing the splits is not a turn on....


Have you ever been in bed with a male gymnast?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Not great....but better than Timecop.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

If that stunt is real then al I can say is WOW!

The _concept_ of the AD is even more mindblowing than the stunt itself.
Clearly, the concept speaks directly to engineers and decision makers.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> How about doing a split between two trucks going backward, while Enya plays in the background? Now THAT'S badass.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10



Well it's not just two trucks,

It's two_ Volvo_ trucks.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Have you ever been in bed with a male gymnast?


No, quite the opposite really


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Have you ever been in bed with a male gymnast?


I doubt a guy doing back flips on the bed makes sex better


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

TiggyBlue said:


> I doubt a guy doing back flips on the bed makes sex better


It would be interesting to see what he could do for himself though:rofl:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> It would be interesting to see what he could do for himself though:rofl:


The strength and endurance as well as the flexibility to do what ever, how ever he wants with you


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> The strength and endurance as well as the flexibility to do what ever, how ever he wants with you


Are you a gymnast Samy? Are you saying you are a marvel in bed?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I've done a bit with gymnastics  As far as being a marvel in bed...I get the job done


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> The trucks are sexier than the man.
> 
> A man doing the splits is not a turn on....


Oh poor Tracy.... A man as flexible and strong as that? Holy Mary Mother of God I feel a faint coming on! Dehydration in my bloodstream cause all that fluid is pooled elsewhere.

Yup, watched it again!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Have you ever been in bed with a male gymnast?


Married one! :smthumbup:

I need to stay away from this thread for a few days...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Oh poor Tracy.... A man as flexible and strong as that? Holy Mary Mother of God I feel a faint coming on! Dehydration in my bloodstream cause all that fluid is pooled elsewhere.
> 
> Yup, watched it again!


Holy tolidos! A reaction like that? Maybe I am missing something? Lol


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Married one! :smthumbup:
> 
> I need to stay away from this thread for a few days...


Lucky you


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Holy tolidos! A reaction like that? Maybe I am missing something? Lol


Oh my dear, yes, yes you are! ... In our younger days...the things my husband could do with his body... Watching him perform... He had the body of a Greek god! His muscles were not for show, they meant something. I wish I had trusted him more back then.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Reverse cowgirl while standing...among others. The leverage and precision the strength and flexibility gives...loads of fun


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

:smthumbup: Ah I love it!!

He's such a ham and so full of himself and with a body like that... he can carry it off IMO!

Might help that I have Celtic blood and just love Enya.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmmmmmm.... I can bounce off my H's belly! Not the same is it


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Another thing about male gymnasts beyond strength and stamina is the balance and agility. That opens up so many things, as it's pretty rare that any position is uncomfortable, so she finds something that's working really well...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Another thing about male gymnasts beyond strength and stamina is the balance and agility. That opens up so many things, as it's pretty rare that any position is uncomfortable, so she finds something that's working really well...


Alright already.... Turned on now ok? GEESH! Now excuse me while I go get this frustration out of my system. Ugh !


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Watch that video again, not necessarily thinking about Jean Claude, but look at the strength, stamina, balance, and agility, and let your imagination go at what a man with those abilities could do with, and to you...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Watch that video again, not necessarily thinking about Jean Claude, but look at the strength, stamina, balance, and agility, and let your imagination go at what a man with those abilities could do with, and to you...


Oh shush...

Edit: you are a mean man.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

A man doing the splits isn't a turn on? What about Baryshnikov? Dancers have gorgeous muscular structure. And the aforementioned agility....


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Boottothehead said:


> A man doing the splits isn't a turn on? What about Baryshnikov? Dancers have gorgeous muscular structure. And the aforementioned agility....


Ugh! Seriously?! Now I have naked dancing men in my head too? 

I need a reality check....


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Ugh! Seriously?! Now I have naked dancing men in my head too?
> 
> I need a reality check....


Now imagine the gymnast is a pianist who types all day...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Now imagine the gymnast is a pianist who types all day...


He probably has strong fingers....


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> He probably has strong fingers....


Especially if his woman is his instrument...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Especially if his woman is his instrument...


You are bad...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> You are bad...


But oh soooo good


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> But oh soooo good


So you say.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> So you say.


So did my STBW last night...a few times


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> So did my STBW last night...a few times


Humph 😡

Not fair!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Humph &#55357;&#56865;
> 
> Not fair!


She's been gone all day so no Saturday mid morning or mid afternoon romp...rather looking forward to her getting home


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> She's been gone all day so no Saturday mid morning or mid afternoon romp...rather looking forward to her getting home


That's why you are on here being naughty...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> That's why you are on here being naughty...


Who's being naughty?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Who's being naughty?


Not you...


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

TiggyBlue said:


> I doubt a guy doing back flips on the bed makes sex better


That may be but I might be tempted to ask for a hall pass if one of those french canadian girls from "Cirque de Soliel" told me she wanted to make a pretzel with her.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Not you...


Never me...got the house cleaned up while I was watching my Buckeyes win yet again, and dinner'll be on the table when she walks in the door


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Never me...got the house cleaned up while I was watching my Buckeyes win yet again, and dinner'll be on the table when she walks in the door


A guy who cooks, cleans and is wild in the sac! Too good to be true? Must be. 

A lucky lady you have Sam.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> A guy who cooks, cleans and is wild in the sac! Too good to be true? Must be.
> 
> A lucky lady you have Sam.


I'm the lucky one


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I'm the lucky one


Too sweet!  

Not a bad thing about you is there?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Too sweet!
> 
> Not a bad thing about you is there?


I wouldn't go that far. I do have a touch of retroactive jealousy that triggers from time to time, and I am sure there are other things


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I do have a touch of retroactive jealousy that triggers from time to time, and I am sure there are other things


Well at least you aren't a narcissist


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Well at least you aren't a narcissist


I know my worth in a relationship, but you're right...not a narcissist. My ex wife on the other hand is diagnosed NPD...so I am all too familiar with them.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Manly? Clearly I have a different idea of what that means than others. It usually ain't old Jean Claude.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Note to self....go back to yoga class. At 41, my hamstrings are so tight I can barely touch my toes.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Note to self....go back to yoga class. At 41, my hamstrings are so tight I can barely touch my toes.


You can touch your toes? I haven't done that since I was like 25.:scratchhead:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

If it's real, that takes nerves of steel! Why were the trucks going backwards?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> If it's real, that takes nerves of steel! Why were the trucks going backwards?


To show off their amazing steering ability. Is that really the truck or should the credit belong to the woman driver?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

How Volvo Created the Jean-Claude Van Damme â€˜Epic Splitâ€™ Video - Speakeasy - WSJ

Found the answer to my question:- 

_"The trucks go backward in the video because “we all know that going in reverse is a bit more difficult than going forward,” Vilhelmsson said. “We felt that would be the ultimate test, to have the trucks go in reverse with someone standing on the side mirrors performing a side split. And we knew that if anyone would be able to do that, it would have to be Jean-Claude Van Damme.”_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> If it's real, that takes nerves of steel! Why were the trucks going backwards?


If he falls the trucks will already be past him and there will be no chance of him ending up under a wheel and getting squished? If it's real.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> To show off their amazing steering ability. Is that really the truck or should the credit belong to the woman driver?


I liked it whatever the case


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Channing Tatum Spoofs Jean-Claude Van Damme’s ‘Epic Split Stunt’ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1396797777227926


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Channing Tatum Spoofs Jean-Claude Van Damme’s ‘Epic Split Stunt’ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1396797777227926


Thanks I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: You Want Manly?*



Cosmos said:


> Channing Tatum Spoofs Jean-Claude Van Damme’s ‘Epic Split Stunt’ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1396797777227926


That was funny.


----------

